

Ask HN: Browser based mobile design tool? - ajaxguy

Looking for HN community to help on this. As always, appreciate your effort in advance. 
I am looking for tools similar to strikingly/webflow where I can create a screen and export them as html/css. I tried the both, but strikingly doesn't satisfy what I am trying like creating most of html components unlike their specific range of elements. Webflow seems to be still in beta mode, where I cannot edit the template and put some other html components. Thank you.
======
ajaxguy
After googling some time, I found couple of sites in the same area and thought
could be helpful to fellow hn'ers. Codiqa, Appery.io. Thanks.

